# Witch dress form tree



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Never seen that before - I love it! 

I'll bet with all the trees being discarded right after x-mas it would be easy to find one for free on the curb (or a few $ on FB marketplace/Nextdoor/craigslist) and create that with a bit of black spraypaint... or find a black tree marked way down in store? I've seen both black, white and orange in fact in At Home and Big Lots in recent years.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm in the process of making three witches now, but nothing traditional. I like this one because it has no face. If you wanted to "reverse engineer" it all you would need are: a witches hat, a cloak, a foam head, a corsete, the top half of a christmas tree, string of lights (orange or purple), black spray paint, and a witches broom (arms are optional). You can purchase it all or make it your self. It would be interesting to see a home haunter RIP off an idea from the big box stores.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I'm in the process of making three witches now, but nothing traditional. I like this one because it has no face. If you wanted to "reverse engineer" it all you would need are: a witches hat, a cloak, a foam head, a corsete, the top half of a christmas tree, string of lights (orange or purple), black spray paint, and a witches broom (arms are optional). You can purchase it all or make it your self. It would be interesting to see a home haunter RIP off an idea from the big box stores.


A corset is a great idea and I have plenty of those .It does look easy to do. Lakeside collections has a metal dress form that’s also full of possibilities.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Vintage Dress Form


This Vintage Dress Form is great for use as a decorative accent, for styling with your accessories or for displaying items you want to sell online. It features




www.lakeside.com


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

That is actually really ingenious. Looks simple enough to do and is a great way to repurpose trees that are in less than stellar condition.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

A few years ago Rogers Garden Halloween Theme was titled: " Hauntingly Beautiful". At the very end of the video there is a magnificent gothic dress form. 





I was so impressed I pulled out my dress form and decked it out in my best vintage attire.
I'm not the best photographer. I swore I took better photos but I cant find them.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Kdestra said:


> A few years ago Rogers Garden Halloween Theme was titled: " Hauntingly Beautiful". At the very end of the video there is a magnificent gothic dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that year, which was easily one of their best, as far as both the setup and video. The black dress form at the end is mesmerizing. The earlier, more plain one with spiders crawling about is pretty cool, too. 

Nice work on yours, Kdestra. The photos are good enough


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it!!


Kdestra said:


> A few years ago Rogers Garden Halloween Theme was titled: " Hauntingly Beautiful". At the very end of the video there is a magnificent gothic dress form.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

